# Dream Campground



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

OK I am looking to ALL you experts now.
A friend is in the planning stage of building a campground and wants to know what are the elements in a dream campground. He is looking to build in the blue ridge mountians.
I like a wooded campground with well laid out sites not too close together.
A store for forgotten extras.
water (lake or stream)
fire ring
lamp post
table 
full hookups or at least a dump station.
wide roadways

I dont have childern so dont know what would make them happy. Can yall let me know what else differnt campers will enjoy? 
action thanks in advance,dave action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pool/water slide
Bike/hiking trails
Playground

Let me see.......

Free camping and beer for all Outbacks!!!!























Gary


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Isolation from the outside world (no road noise from near by highway)!!!!

I also vote for the free beer to Outbackers


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Free beer for Outbackers is good!

They actually have campgrounds that are not next to busy highways or railroad tracks??

I think what would be the most help to this person is to give him the names of the best ones we have been to. The ones closer that he can go and research would be the best.

And of course, a rally will have to be planned there in the future! (for the beer of course)

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I would vote for a scenic view from every site. Mountains would be fine for me but the DW has to be looking at water (lake, river, stream,ocean).

She says there is something about water that is calming and can totally change her mood and allows her to relax.

Needless to say we almost always get a water view site.

The free beer would be good too!









-Matt


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

BIG SITES! Many of today's rv parks were built in pre-slide days and measure only 25', 22', or less feet wide and only 50' long. By the time you put out your slide and awning, you have pretty much filled up the site and you are starring at the neighbor's slide. Also, for pull-thru sites, you need to have the adjacent roads wide enough so you can make a turn to head into the pull-thru and end up somewhat straight. Many "urban" rv parks are squeezed in so tightly that you can't negogiate the turn and still have enough room to get into the slot -- at least not straight, so it still takes some jocking around. This is particularly true if the park is full and you just don't have much maneuvering room due to rigs parked at the end of each space. When hooked up, my total length is about 50' and I don't have a very big setup so it's really got to be a problem for those folks packing around a 38' 5th-wheel with an FL-60.

I would think a 30' x 70' pull-thru would be about right for a pleasant experience. It would really be nice if you could have the 30' wide site and 15' tree area for a total of 45' wide. The road ways should be a minimum of 30' wide so you have enough room to easily turn into a site and get out of one.

I have some acerage in Idaho where I might build a house some day. If I do build a house, then I plan on also putting in 5 or 6 rv spots for friends and family, since running the power, water, and cable tv, and internet would not cost all that much. If that ever happens, then the sites will be 45' x 70' with trees between each site.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

To all the above great ideas I would add no MOSQUITOS!!
Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is what bugs me about campsites:

Make them easy to back into...IE, backing looking out your right hand mirror. Some sites slope the wrong way, and you have to back from the left mirror making it difficult and dangerous.

Neighbors too close, or not screened off by trees, bushes, etc.

Shared hookups suck.

Cable TV or internet is nice.

I hate sites that are not well thought out...like the firering right where your awning deploys. (or too close and gets hit by embers)

Level, paved sites/concrete pads really make it nice and clean. No ruts, mud, rocks tossed by lawnmowers, etc.

Noise, behavior, and general rules that are ENFORCED. I love a campground with good security teams patrolling around the clock. (Casinos)

I also don't like campgrounds that don't mow the grass often enough.

My favorite campground is not on a lake or river. It's not near a big city, or in the forest. It's the GRAND CASINO HINCKLEY, MN RV PARK. (the only 5 star campground in MN) Check a really nice campground like that for research. You'll find it's a return destination for a lot of people.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Something that would be nice, but not necessary, would be if they could print on the back of the customer's copy of the registration form all the local tv info. That is, the direction to point the antenna and channel info for all the local free-air stations. For sat users the zip code, elevation, and azimuth for both dish and directTV.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Lots of trails and the sites spaced far apart with trees in between them.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here is what bugs me about campsites:
> 
> Make them easy to back into...IE, backing looking out your right hand mirror. Some sites slope the wrong way, and you have to back from the left mirror making it difficult and dangerous.
> 
> ...


 action JollyMon,
Bill and I will be going out to Minn in July to visit with our Cancun friends.
I just checked the web site; for a 5 Star the rates are awesome,$15.95 during the week 18.95 the weekend. 
I'll be telling Bill about this as soon as he gets back from golf








Maybe we can win some money too








Thanks for the good idea.








jan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree with most what's been said already. I hate campgrounds that are trashy. I need a pool, large pull-through sites with picnic table, fire ring; grass is nice, trees for shade, full hook-ups including sewer (or at least a couple dump sations that are easy to get to and get out of), level concrete pad, management on site in case of emergencies, and, like someobody else said, rules enforced.

That's not asking for too much, is it? Or are we dreaming? Maybe that describes the RV Resorts, not particularly campgrounds in general.

And of course, lots of leisure time to enjoy!

Mark


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

all of the above, but with no permanent residents, only people camping.

darrel


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

internet, wireless, TV antenna guides, level pads, DVD rentals?????

Holy Cow -- I am just happy to be out of the city and with my family .... I think the basic premise of - as long as my neighbor isn't too close to me sums up my suggestions


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to say nice with spacey sites with full hook ups.
but must have some med size trees or brush just to break up the site from the neighbors
Bike path and walking path, A pond or small lake for fishing.
Nice store that is well stocked,swimming pool would be nice,
Crafts for the kids, playground.
As long as it is CLEAN.
No permanent campers.

Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I think all of these suggestions prove the idea that everyone sees their camping experience a little different from the next person. For me I need a place where I feel secure to let my young children explore so I need limited access to the campground. I also appreciate playgrounds and pools (or some sort of swimming). I like the idea of making the sites large enough to back into. I personally would like to see service points (water/electricity/sewar/cable) mounted low and out of the way so there is no danger of backing over them. The more thought put into how a trailer is moved and setup, the more pleasent the experience.

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the most important thing is a management that is concerned about his/her guests. All too often, I hear of horror stories from these so called 5 star places where a camper pays a premium price with little fee's added for every little thing, and then when the guest has a valid complaint about something, the managment says, "if you don't like it, don't come back". If I'm paying $60-$70 a night, and your the manager, you'd better be kissing my a** to keep me happy, and wanting to come back again.

Other then that, big sites, activities for the kids, pools and playgrounds, fire rings, picnic tables, pet friendly atmosphere (they are members of our families too), rates should be based on a family, not a couple. If you don't want kids there, open a hotel instead. Limited seasonal camping, or at least separate from transient camping.

If I think of anything else, I post more.

Tim


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks for all the replies i know this will help in his plans,
60 or 70 bucks a night? im a little out of touch im used to mabey 18 a night per site not couple.








speaking of price ...other than free with comp drinks what is a fair price for the campgrounds with these features?








also many have said paved sites. my camping has been limited to state parks with gravel, do most like the resort type with concrete pads and paved and gutter roads or more rustic gravel sites and less civilized?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well the free drinks were my idea but I guess that we can be flexable.......

The cheapest that I have paid for a site is a $28 per nite and the most was $75 (beach front in Florida). I think that the avg. would be around $30-$40 per nite.

Of course weekends and holidays are higher. And different areas are different prices, I think it is what the market will bear.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess I'm spoiled. The most I have paid for a site is $23 and the park had everything -- pool, cable tv, wifi, etc. It was in Bishop, CA. My only complaint was that the sites were way to close. Most of the time, our sites have averaged about $18.

I don't need a paved site or even a concrete pad. Gravel is just fine with me. However, whatever the construction is, I do like it level.

As for the cable tv, wifi, etc..... Yes, you do need that stuff. Not everyone is escaping the city. Many people are full-timing and their rv is their home and they want all the comforts of home. Personally, I have no need for a swimming pool, but if I was building an rv park, I would certainly consider putting one in because it is great entertainment for kids. That having been said, you're liability goes up considerably once the pool is put in.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Space between campsites, ...and let's not lose that free beer concept from earlier in the thread.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like prices less than $20 per night. The casino campgound is, and most state parks around here. I usually don't use pools, shuffle boards, basketball or sports stuff...and feel it shouldn't jack up the price. I've stayed at places like that that cost $40 a night, and were not near as nice as others.

Long story short...charge a basic camping fee, and let those that use the extra amenities PAY for them.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> charge a basic camping fee, and let those that use the extra amenities PAY for them.


A'la carte. I like that. Interesting concept. I wonder if it would work?


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

vdub said:


> > charge a basic camping fee, and let those that use the extra amenities PAY for them.
> 
> 
> A'la carte. I like that. Interesting concept. I wonder if it would work?
> [snapback]43014[/snapback]​


We drove through the Yogi bear park outside Mammoth Cave over the weekend.
Some of the facilities, (pool, ball courts, etc). are included in the $40/nite basic charge. Other things like the water slide are fee, $6/day $12/length of stay. Depending on the type of _EXTRA_ this might work, but it shouldn't be to extreme of a charge.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Most dry / Federal campgrounds in Colorado are $12 a night. Most electric / State Park sites are $18 - $20 a night. New Mexico was nice with electric sites at $12. We have only done private twice...I don't like paying $30+.

Randy


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Definately level sites, and if they cannot be concrete, at least have gravel down. I agree that the hookups should be lower to the ground, and definately like full hookups better. Having had to pull the camper to a site and get there after dark, I would say that it would be great if the site numbers were illuminated with low voltage light, but if that is not possible, at least have the site numbers where you can see them from the road. Also, I have been to a campground in Alabama, and the bath house had individual showers (quite a lot as a matter of fact), where the door to the hallway for each individual shower was a solid door, the light came on when you entered it, and then there was a shower door further in, so you had the privacy to get dressed, but not all of your belongings got wet when you were showering. They were also heated and air conditioned.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

The least I have ever paid was $12.00 per night. That was dry camping with no hookups. The most was $75.00 per night at FWD (the mouse place go figure).

In Virginia most private camgrounds are anywhere from 25.00 - 40.00. The Virginia state parks which are very nice have gone up to $23.00 per night from $18.00 just a few years ago.

I guess my dream campground would be a large concrete or paved site with a playgrounds/pool and beach. If the kids are happy then the wife is happy and then I am happy.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Same here, need to entertain the kiddies. We like a campground that overall as a facility is mainly level so the little ones can ride their bikes. Also, a swimming pool is nearly a deal breaker for us. Here are a few other things that make a campground more enjoyable to us:

1. Wide & deep sites
2. Paved interior roads
3. Paved patio (level gravel ok to park trailer)
4. lots of well maintained grass & trees
5. A generally pretty location
6. Cable TV / WIFI (full hook-ups of course!)
7. Secured campground w/ranger & enforced rules
8. Proximity to points of interest for day trips

I would have no trouble with paying up to $50 per night for a campground with these features, and even a little more for a fantastic location (beach, etc...).


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, I'm going to be the loner in this crowd, I can tell.

I want the last 2 miles of road to the campsite to be tight, twisty and hilly, to discourage big diesel busses. Campsites can be slightly off level, I'll deal with it.

Ideally I don't want to see or hear my nearest neighbor, but I'll put up with that if they're just off in the distance.

No hookups is fine with me, but electrical would be okay just to ensure that there's no generators running.

I don't care about sewer or water- I'll conserve and dump at the end.

If there's cable TV, wifi, internet, phones, cable or fulltimers, I'm not staying.

If its within the city limits of any major city, I'm not staying.

Plenty of trees, a stream nearby, deer running through the campsite, and hiking trails- all are ideal.

I don't want to see a clubhouse, pool, or shuffleboard court. But a nature center with rangers would be great.

Kevin P.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, as I've been told by many great business people, the top five priorities to building a great business, no matter what the business is, is location, location, location, location, location.

After that, I have to agree with the majority of others here. We would like:

1. A generally scenic location 
2. Close to a body of water (or river) with beach and swimming area.
3. If it's not close to a body of water, then a great pool is necessary.
4. Several pull through sites if possible
5. For back-in sites, make the roadways wide enough for a truck with a 30' trailer to manuever - this was a problem for us recently.
6. A nice playground for the kids is a must.
7. Walking/biking trails
8. Campground store for supplies/groceries, and with DVD and/or VHS rentals would be a bonus.
9. Large, wide RV sites for privacy.
10. Boat rentals are nice too (pedal boats, row boats, and/or runabout boats)
11. Paved and/or gravel sites
12. On site restrooms, showers, and laundry facilities can be handy as well.
13. Fire pits provide that camping ambiance(sp?) that many people seek. (you know, for roasting marshmellows or hotdogs, and just generally talking around the campfire.)
14. Lots of conveniently placed trash bins and pet waste recepticals throughout the campground.

As far as price, depending on what amenities the campground offers, I would try to stay at or below the $40 range for RVers. Maybe charge $40 for the premium view sites, $32-$38 for the pull-thru sites (depending on the view), and less than $35 for the back-in sites (maybe in the range of $28-$34, depending on the view.

For tent campers, I would stay below $20 per night since they don't use electric, water, cable, and sewer hookups.

Good luck to your friend. I hope everything works out for he/she! action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You guys are all too rich for me. I like the $8 to $12 USFS campgrounds around here, you can even get them free if they are un developed. They dont have anything but a camp site and plenty of space and there is always a river. Have had everything from ground squirrels to moose in the campground (stay away from the moose they can do a lot of damage if they get a mind to) and most everything in between.

I dont think I have seen anyone mention this but NO BUGS would be a great thing also. For that I am luck to camp in north Idaho as there are basically no biting bugs here, maybe one or two but I have yet to need to use insect repellent in 9 years and we dont even keep any in the trailer.


----------

